# Best websites to buy perfume from?



## SagMaria (May 7, 2007)

Which are the best?  Customer service, price, fastness of shipping - wise.


----------



## SagMaria (May 8, 2007)

No suggestions


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 8, 2007)

I'd be wary of buying perfume from anywhere other than an authorized retailer, like Macy's or Nordstrom.  I know there is a big black market out there on fragrances (when I worked at the Macy's counter we had sooo much theft going on!) and I would want to be sure of what I am getting.


----------



## vampygirl (May 9, 2007)

my fave site is Scentiments.  www.scentiments.com

Great prices and fast shipping!


----------

